# M.T. in Park Hills Mo.???



## baborz (Dec 28, 2010)

I am newer to the study of Muay-Thai and live in a somewhat rural area in south-east Missouri. I am looking for someone to train with. There is nobody training this art in the area. I want to make sure I am moving correctly as you can only go so far with yourself and study. This is a beautiful art and heritage with powerful moves and I want to learn it right.


----------



## tim_stl (Dec 30, 2010)

rob baker used to teach a typical inosanto-based array of styles (jkd, kali, silat, muay thai, grappling) in park hills.  you might try getting in touch with him.  http://www.bakerskarateacademy.com/

if not, st. louis is probably the closest place.



tim


----------

